# Getting Bait in Flamingo



## Guest

Going to be staying in Mingo for a week and need some info on catching bait. Looking to catch some Big Tarpon and Snook.

I would guess you can chum some pinfish off the grass out front right? What about Mullet or Pilchards?

Thanks


----------



## paint it black

You don't need bait... I've had 100+ laid up tarpon crush 3" gulp shrimp. As well as big snook. 

Just go out to middle grounds and chum up. you'll be surrounded by pinfish, pilchards, and ballyhoo. just make sure you have current....


----------



## Guest

> You don't need bait... I've had 100+ laid up tarpon crush 3" gulp shrimp. As well as big snook.
> 
> Just go out to middle grounds and chum up. you'll be surrounded by pinfish, pilchards, and ballyhoo. just make sure you have current....



Alright! I'll see you down there one of the days I'm down there.

Last Chance:

Going to Flamingo to Camp @ the Campground. (
(Marina, bathrooms, showers etc......)Let me know if anyone not only wants to go, but their wife will let them. I have all the equipment for a bug-free trip I promise. I will be heading South from Merritt Island on Sunday morning and returning Friday or so.

Best fishing of the year and the Park to yourself.


----------



## [email protected]

first national bank for pin fish, pilchards, and balyhoo. If you only want pin fish then right out in front on any of the flats on either side of channel or out between Frank and Palm keys has plenty of pin fish there also. For finger mullet wake up early and throw the net in the marina. I say wake up early because no fishing allowed in the marina during daylight hours. 

what is this equipment that you have for a bug free trip? only thinh i can think that would work this time of year is taking a bath in deet. 

goodluck


----------



## Guest

> first national bank for pin fish, pilchards, and balyhoo. If you only want pin fish then right out in front on any of the flats on either side of channel or out between Frank and Palm keys has plenty of pin fish there also. For finger mullet wake up early and throw the net in the marina. I say wake up early because no fishing allowed in the marina during daylight hours.
> 
> what is this equipment that you have for a bug free trip? only thinh i can think that would work this time of year is taking a bath in deet.
> 
> 
> goodluck




Thanks for the info.


How to avoid the bugs!












I have camped in ENP in the summer a bunch of times and have had no real bug problems. Better then camping Mt. Mckinley @ -20 degrees which was not even on the summit.


----------



## Guest

> You don't need bait... I've had 100+ laid up tarpon crush 3" gulp shrimp. As well as big snook.
> 
> Just go out to middle grounds and chum up. you'll be surrounded by pinfish, pilchards, and ballyhoo. just make sure you have current....



Eric, I have not noticed a Tarpon on Fly in your videos! Redfish, Snook, but no poons. Need any help in that area? LOL


----------



## paint it black

> You don't need bait... I've had 100+ laid up tarpon crush 3" gulp shrimp. As well as big snook.
> 
> Just go out to middle grounds and chum up. you'll be surrounded by pinfish, pilchards, and ballyhoo. just make sure you have current....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric, I have not noticed a Tarpon on Fly in your videos! Redfish, Snook, but no poons. Need any help in that area? LOL
Click to expand...


I have jumped close to 100 on fly. I have only landed one. I have jumped over 100 on spin, only landed one.....

Do I need any help?


----------



## cutrunner

Sounds like you need circle hooks lol


----------



## AfterHours2

> Going to be staying in Mingo for a week and need some info on catching bait. Looking to catch some Big Tarpon and Snook.
> 
> I would guess you can chum some pinfish off the grass out front right? What about Mullet or Pilchards?
> 
> Thanks


You don't need to travel to Flamingo to catch tarpon. They are just around the corner from you in T-Ville. PM me and I might be able to hook you up with a practice spot


----------



## Guest

> Sounds like you need circle hooks lol



Maybe treble hooks! LOL Just kidding Eric


----------



## Guest

[/quote]
You don't need to travel to Flamingo to catch tarpon. They are just around the corner from you in T-Ville. PM me and I might be able to hook you up with a practice spot  [/quote]

Oh, I know a bunch of spots and have landed a bunch this year, but only up to 40lbs. 

I'm looking for some bigger ones laid up/daisy chaining/schools of them etc........ ;D


----------



## paint it black

Well, I've lost a bunch on circle hooks, treble hooks, and J hooks. it makes no difference. I actually got one on fly before I did on spin......
But then I've landed too many bonefish to count. And I've caught more on fly than I have on spin... Don't get me wrong, I have had some boat side and what not. But it's not the same as holding them. 

Darin, I'll text you now with some insight....


----------



## cutrunner

No doubt tarpon are a pita to land.. Im sure we all lose at least 50 percent that we hook. But thats what makes them the "king"


----------



## Guest

[/quote]
You don't need to travel to Flamingo to catch tarpon. They are just around the corner from you in T-Ville. PM me and I might be able to hook you up with a practice spot  [/quote]

Oh, I know a bunch of spots and have landed a bunch this year, but only up to 40lbs. 

I'm looking for some bigger ones laid up/daisy chaining/schools of them etc........ ;D


----------



## anytide

> Going to be staying in Mingo for a week and need some info on catching bait. Looking to catch some Big Tarpon and Snook.
> 
> I would guess you can chum some pinfish off the grass out front right? What about Mullet or Pilchards?
> 
> Thanks


-------mullet


----------



## lemaymiami

One minor point to remember about Flamingo.... they don't sell chum there (and never have...). That's a real handicap if you're wanting to chum there and planning on staying a week. Yes, you can grind your own, or bring Purina tropical fish food, but you may just want to bring an extra cooler just for chum if you're planning on spending a week and want to catch pins/pilchards each day.


----------



## tliner

closest option afaik is Jacks, for chum

its on us 1, just a bit south of palm drive intersection, on the right

its called something else now, last stop bait or something close

about a 2hr round trip from flamingo


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

id rather stop at Dons Bait and Tackle and see ashley.... he can point you in the right direction as well....


----------



## paint it black

Although Jacks may be the closest option, it is by far not the best option. The best bait and tackle shop in south Florida is Don's bait and tackle it's only a couple miles north of palm drive. Ashley is the man! Ashley and Rick have a wealth of knowledge in the local waters. And Ashley ties the sickest flies you'll ever see. Don's also carries a wide selection of fly tying materials that are relevant to the area. You don't get the random BS that is sold everywhere for the sake of making money. You get what's needed and conveniently, too. Heck, I stop at Don's before every trip. I don't even get anything there but a bucket of ice. Just to talk smack with Ashley. Even though the gas station down the street gives 2 free bags of ice when fueling up a boat. You don't get that feeling at any other bait shop. I walk into Jacks and get weird looks from all the employees that certainly don't know what a skiff is. And definitely have never poled a flat chasing the species we target so highly.


----------



## stasponge31

How did the fishing go?

Tight Lines!


----------



## [email protected]

yea howd the fishing go???


----------



## [email protected]

just re read post. says he will be returning sometime on friday. I guess we will just have to wait and see if he survived. Between the mosquitos, heat, and crazy high winds it must have been miserable. But maybe the wind blew away all the mosquitos.


----------

